
Ask HN: What do you use for front end? - Kpourdeilami
Hello HN,<p>A while ago after doing some research, I decided to go with VueJS for the frontend of a project I was working on but it feels very clunky and slow. The page size with all the libraries installed is nearly 8MBs.<p>I&#x27;m considering ditching our SPA all together building a flask app to interact with the backend with 0 javascript to reduce the page size and make it faster. I was wondering if there are any lightweight alternatives to Vue or know any good practices for speeding up the SPAs?
======
christophilus
8mb is nuts. Is this the minified & gzipped size? Either way, code splitting
and dead code elimination are your friends. I wonder if you're including
multiple versions of the same libraries, or pulling in heavy libraries for
only a handful of features?

Is your code available somewhere for us to look at?

~~~
Kpourdeilami
8mb is the local version of the code without gzip and minification. I just
tested at the minified version and it is 2.5 megabytes

~~~
johncoltrane
2.5 is still large.

Some ideas:

* split your application into several smaller ones, one for each "domain", with one bundle for your library code and one bundle for each "domain"

* use CDNs instead of bundling third party libraries

* make sure you import only what you use

------
eberkund
8 MB?

What on earth are you including in your pages?

~~~
Kpourdeilami
It is a gigantic SPA using Vue, VueMaterial, and D3. It has around ~300
components. I don't know if it would be possible to lazy load some of the
components

